# Swimming BackStrap Cutlets......Dang.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Here we Go. 

You need 1.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

then take one of these Out.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Trim it and Peel it. Then cut it into Cutlets.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Lightly Tenderize the cutlets.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Bread and Lightly Brown in Olive Oil.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Next ???*

Looking good so far...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Place in Casarole Dish.....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cover with Gravy made from Dippings. Don't dare use a package mix Gravy.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great with Dirty Mashed potatoes made from Gold Potatoes.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ta Daa......

Dang.....That's Good.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh my GOD!!! That looks good. I just finished off some venison chili. Is there any brand olive oil that works better or will the cheap stuff work too???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

BigFishKB said:


> Oh my GOD!!! That looks good. I just finished off some venison chili. Is there any brand olive oil that works better or will the cheap stuff work too???


 
*The only Olive Oil I will buy or use anymore is the Olive Oil at Shoreline Food Store, down from Joe Patties. It comes in the Green Metal Can and Shoreline is the only place I have ever found it. Absolutely love the stuff. *


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if this is anything like the philly cheese steaks out of tenderloin you posted last yer then i can only imagine what this is gonna taste like.... thanks for the recipe.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

That's fittin to eat right there


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

To try a new twist to your dish dont change a thing,but add a can or two of refrigerator biscuits on top of it all and bake till golden brown and then just scoop it all out together.


----------



## hurricanemike (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice cuts man


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Yyyyeeessssiiirrrreeeeee!!!!!!! Tryin' that this weekend!


----------



## anjamtm (Feb 16, 2015)

owo


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Hard to beat that right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I just started chewing on my tongue, dang that looks good


----------

